# 2006 Acura RL rebuild



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

This re-build took me a very longgg time to do.  It went from just from upgrading a simple 2-way esotar to a 3 way audison thesis. But ended up changing out all the amplifiers and processors also. But in the end I am very pleased with the results. The system consists of:

*Vehicle*: 2006 Acura RL
*HU/DSP*: Factory Radio/Matt R Class A line driver/ Matt R modded Zapco DSP6
*Fronstage:* Audison Thesis 3 way Orchestra
*Subwoofers:* JBL 10GTI
*Ampifiers:* Matt R modded Zapco c2k 4.0/Zapco c2k 4.0/Zapco c2k 6.0

Im not the greatest photographer but here are some pics:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks for looking!!!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice build....what brand is your dash cover?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

woooootttt


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

trojan fan said:


> Very nice build....what brand is your dash cover?


dash topper! fit is perfect and the material is very nice...


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SWEET !! Glad you got it all back together, did you study at all the past few days....haha! Let's try to get together next weekend so I can have a listen. I should have my Panny in today so we can have some jam sessions !


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Looking forward to hearing that car Southsyde. The install looks amazing! Well done!


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

This is a beautiful build. Your pillars look fantastic! I bet the 6.5's sound great in the kicks. Awesome work.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

thanks guys! it was a longg time coming... hundreds of dollars of shipping alone to Matt R so he can somehow integrate all of this into my highly technological car..but he did it for over a thousand miles away, just from a few phone calls.. LOL he even operated on my factory amp to somehow bypass the amplifier part..


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Looks good Bro.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

WOW, your car is looking great! I like it man, you've been working on alot more that what I knew. The pillars are pretty sick, you got any pics with the grills off?


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks awesome. Very professional.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> Looks good Bro.


Thanks man.. I wished you still lived in Jay Hawk Land, you couldve went to our little GTG at chris pate's shop. 



Matt R said:


> WOW, your car is looking great! I like it man, you've been working on alot more that what I knew. The pillars are pretty sick, you got any pics with the grills off?


Little bit here and there.. hehe the pillars weighed in at around 10 lbs each and the kicks weighed in at around 27 lbs each...  Sure, i can take a couple of pics next time i get my hand on the digi camera.



ibanzil said:


> Looks awesome. Very professional.


Thanks, but i am no professional...


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

Looks good SouthSyde! I find the C2k amps to be power hungry did you have to upgrade your alternator or batteries?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Shocks said:


> Looks good SouthSyde! I find the C2k amps to be power hungry did you have to upgrade your alternator or batteries?


I have not upgraded anything yet.. but i do get a littttttle light dimming... maybe in the future..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

UPDATE:

Made some grills for the midbass because i did not like how the stock grills were to showy. I wanted to keep everything STEALTH looking. Here they are:


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

impressive


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice install!!!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I wanna see more with that sub, i plan on doing something with my w12gti and i like the IB setup you have. i wanna see more build progres pictures and more angles, as well as how you finished the venting into the cabin.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Man, I love this install. I need to hear it!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Love the new grills! Love the overall install too. Congrats!


Cheers


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Thanks man.. I wished you still lived in Jay Hawk Land, you couldve went to our little GTG at chris pate's shop.


Yea bit of a drive for me now. I would have loved to demo your car. Looks great. I am now looking for another car to build. My wife wants a fast car to drive to work and I wont give up my E55. Anyway I love how your car came out.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> Yea bit of a drive for me now. I would have loved to demo your car. Looks great. I am now looking for another car to build. My wife wants a fast car to drive to work and I wont give up my E55. Anyway I love how your car came out.


fast car? how about a porsche 911 turbo.. like a 2008.. my buddy just bought one and took me for a drive and i almost pooped in my pants!! 0-60 in 2.7 sec! the 2008 is exactly like the new one, no difference but you save about 60k.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

So for those that are interested in the thread... the car is sounding better with a litttle tuning.. but even with finals week, i had a little time to put in my esotar2 650 just for kicks and giggles..  and now im in a BIND.. both sounds very good but both with totally differnt sound signatures... 

will update on which one i decide to use..


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> So for those that are interested in the thread... the car is sounding better with a litttle tuning.. but even with finals week, i had a little time to put in my esotar2 650 just for kicks and giggles..  and now im in a BIND.. both sounds very good but both with totally differnt sound signatures...
> 
> will update on which one i decide to use..


You know which one gets my vote. LOL!!!

as for the Pcar I am not sure the wife wants a 2 seater she likes the S6 and the M5 as well as the E55. I am not sure I want her in a M5 and dont want 2 of the same car.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

OOO but its a 4-seater! 

Yes i know you LOVE your dyns, but the thesis is no slouch either bro... the thesis is actually more musical, lighter, but the dyns are warm, dark, and deep (in a very good way btw).


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> OOO but its a 4-seater!
> 
> Yes i know you LOVE your dyns, but the thesis is no slouch either bro... the thesis is actually more musical, lighter, but the dyns are warm, dark, and deep (in a very good way btw).


LOL I may come to the GTG. I have to come to KC this weekend a friend of mine in OKC is going and wanted me to ride with him. I will have to see that is still a lot of time in the car. 

Yes I like my Dyns. But I have not used the Thesis. Are they anything like the Millie's from Hertz?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> LOL I may come to the GTG. I have to come to KC this weekend a friend of mine in OKC is going and wanted me to ride with him. I will have to see that is still a lot of time in the car.
> 
> Yes I like my Dyns. But I have not used the Thesis. Are they anything like the Millie's from Hertz?


It would be AWESOME if you could goto the meet... 

I think the thesis set sounds very different from the milles.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

The GTG is not this weekend though Marquies, it is Next month I think. I would have to go back to the thread to be sure.


Just checked, and it is June 4th! Gives you some time to plan Marquies. I just hope you can handle listening to music with my new setup. LOL


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Great install brother!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Update: Ended up using the Thesis midbass. To my ears it voice matched with the thesis midrange and tweeters better than the Esotar did.

I do wished i had two cars to put both in.

But i am in the process of redoing the panel in the trunk.. The superman logo looks nice but it kind of block two of the fans from the amps and that amp gets kind of hot. so will be doing a rectangle shape with a metal grill with holes that are larger..

stay tuned for more pics...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice install!!!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

The pillars & kicks both compliment the interior nicely, especially with the stealth grill change on the midbass. The trunk is also very cool looking, but that amp rack cover is just begging for an embossed Zapco logo.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Last update:





































now the amps can breathe muchhh easier!


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Can you share details on how you mounted the sub? Looks very nice. I love the amp display. :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Phreaxer said:


> Can you share details on how you mounted the sub? Looks very nice. I love the amp display. :thumbsup:


The car had a factory hole for the sub. The JBL is mounted to a stack of (4) .75 in MDF that is bolted to the rear deck and is firing through the factory hole...


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

SouthSyde said:


> The car had a factory hole for the sub. The JBL is mounted to a stack of (4) .75 in MDF that is bolted to the rear deck and is firing through the factory hole...


Cool. And one more question... (can you tell I'm wanting to do this?) lol 

How did you bolt it to the deck? Any pics?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

no pics.. sorry.. only build pics i have is a couple of the pillars and a couple of the kicks...

its just a long bolt from the bottom up... using the factory holes also...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Phreaxer said:


> Cool. And one more question... (can you tell I'm wanting to do this?) lol
> 
> How did you bolt it to the deck? Any pics?


u know, im going to tear my rear deck apart soon, there is a small rattle... ill take some pic for you then so you can see better.. easier than explaining


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> u know, im going to tear my rear deck apart soon, there is a small rattle... ill take some pic for you then so you can see better.. easier than explaining


Your Ensolite is with me and I will bring some extra Raamat BXT just in case!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

SouthSyde, how do you like your Audison Thesis 3 way Orchestra? From the other brands you've heard like: Dynaudio Esotar 2's, HAT's, Focal Utopia Be's, Morel Supremo's, Micro Presion's (Z-Studio's, Z's), Phass, Rainbow (Platinum's/Reference), SkanSpeak Revelator's/Alpine F1's, and ....; how do you feel they compare in SQ subjectively? I know you go to show's and have the chance to listen to all the other speakers. That's why I ask you this question. Thanks!!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow, that is alot of speakers to compare.. hehe but honestly they are up there with the best of em... i came from dynaudio esotar2 2 ways, and i think OVERALL my system now is a little better due to the better sound stage, with the dyns the stage was kind of low. but tonality of the dyn it was spot on!!! i wouldve used the dyns if the tweet wasnt so big. too big for pillars.. i have never heard the micro precision or the phass speakers however.. but the thesis have a very light yet warm sound to them.. the tweets are nice, sound similar to the esotar 110 but not quite as good imo... as far as compared with the other speakers its all a matter of preference...


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

What improvements do you notice with your modded Zapco's. I've talked to MattR also, about modding my amps. I'm just wondering if it's really going to be worth the $800-$1000/an amp, to have it done up!!!  Although, it be sweet because I would be one of the few who'd have it done!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

bigdaddy'76 said:


> What improvements do you notice with your modded Zapco's. I've talked to MattR also, about modding my amps. I'm just wondering if it's really going to be worth the $800-$1000/an amp, to have it done up!!!  Although, it be sweet because I would be one of the few who'd have it done!!


IMHO it is very well worth it... it was quite a noticeable difference between the stock 4.0 and modded 4.0. the vocals were so much more controlled, and the highs were smooother yet more detailed.. i like everything that he does.. even my class A line driver was a big improvement over the zapco piece. yes it is kind of pricey, but if you can afford it, it would be worth it.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice I' sub'd for more updates...

I hope you don't pay retail for everything - HA


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DAT said:


> Nice I' sub'd for more updates...
> 
> I hope you don't pay retail for everything - HA


Dont everyyyyone pay retail??? thats what supports the industry??? 

Updates are not gonna be until after this summer.... after my DAT my friend..


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

bigdaddy'76 said:


> What improvements do you notice with your modded Zapco's. I've talked to MattR also, about modding my amps. I'm just wondering if it's really going to be worth the $800-$1000/an amp, to have it done up!!!  Although, it be sweet because I would be one of the few who'd have it done!!


Hand built electronics cost money, no robots here!!!

I usually tell people I can work within their budget and make whatever improvements they can afford. It just happens a fully moded amp like that costs about 1k.

Matt


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Matt R said:


> Hand built electronics cost money, no robots here!!!
> 
> I usually tell people I can work within their budget and make whatever improvements they can afford. It just happens a fully moded amp like that costs about 1k.
> 
> Matt


Matt, are you sure you are not a robot? Cause i swear, the precision that i see in your builds and your work, i swear you are a robot! hehe


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I am still toying with having him mod my 701. Stage 2 please! Just unsure as of when to do it. I still have amps, subs and a McIntosh HU to think about.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> I am still toying with having him mod my 701. Stage 2 please! Just unsure as of when to do it. I still have amps, subs and a McIntosh HU to think about.


U know im a firm believer in Matt's mods. And i hear that he can mod a meannnnn H701.  on a side note, Matdotcom is inquiring about some mods that ill let him say if he wants..


----------



## aturcotte127317 (Jan 29, 2009)

I love RLs!! They are such reliable vehicles! And it is nice to see a clean IB install in one! Frontstage looks like it turned out great!!


----------



## Colinger (Aug 16, 2011)

SouthSyde said:


> dash topper! fit is perfect and the material is very nice...



Could you be more specific? What color and material is it? Dashtex or Sedona Suede? Charcoal or Black? Its looks really nice! I need it to cover up the cracks that have formed on my dash!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Dashtopper, sedona suede, black in color.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Glad to see this thread on page 1 again. Still one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Carbon Legend (May 18, 2011)

Curious how your voltage system is holding up. with HID Headlights and Foglights. Currently have Alpine MRP-1000 to a pair of R12's im seeing alot of dimming of the lights

Just curious if you have upgraded the battery/alternator. ive already done the big 3 with no success

What did you do with the rear deck speakers and center channel did you upgrade those as well?


----------

